# Possible Patch to D3 Exploit



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

According to P3Droid's twitter account the Blis Exploit on the Moto devices may be patched.

Quote from P3Droid:

"PSA: There is strong evidence that the blis expoit has been patched. No ETA of when updates will roll out from motorola, but be wary of all future updates."

Could this be why Moto is rolling out the soak test and update for the D3 this month? Just some info to be aware of...


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

It's a general Android rule of thumb to not except an OTA until there is a proven way to root it. This is no exception. Do not update unless you know for sure it can be rooted.


----------



## nuclearbier (Sep 16, 2011)

I unfroze all frozen bloat, unrooted using Pete's all in one 1 click root/unroot tool, factory reset my D3, updated directly OTA, Factory reset again, rooted with petes 1 click root/unroot without issue. I'm still deciding on what bootstrap I'm going to install.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

"nuclearbier said:


> I unfroze all frozen bloat, unrooted using Pete's all in one 1 click root/unroot tool, factory reset my D3, updated directly OTA, Factory reset again, rooted with petes 1 click root/unroot without issue. I'm still deciding on what bootstrap I'm going to install.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


The new hashcode one. Booting directly into recovery can easily save you from softbricks


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Which one is the new Hashcode one and would I have to uninstall the Koush bootstrap?


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

It is a modified version of Koush's bootstrap that allows the recovery to stay active so that you can boot directly into CWM by using BP Tools.

http://dev-host.org/eg6um0v3wtm7/Droid3Bootstrap-koush.apk

You're welcome.


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

Agreed. Such an awesome ability to be able to boot straight to clockwork. It will save your a$$ as some point. Guaranteed lol


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

"AndroidSims said:


> It is a modified version of Koush's bootstrap that allows the recovery to stay active so that you can boot directly into CWM by using BP Tools.
> 
> http://dev-host.org/eg6um0v3wtm7/Droid3Bootstrap-koush.apk
> 
> You're welcome.


Thanks.


----------



## anthrpicdecadnce (Sep 30, 2011)

I think thats just koushes bootstrapper. It wont boot from bptools for me. Am i doing something wrong?
edit: i installed it, opened it, ran bootstrap recovery, turned off my phone, held m, you know the rest


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

Here's a link to my "Tweaked" version of Koush's recovery which supports BP Tools boot, and fixes a bootloop into recovery issue.
http://hash-of-codes.blogspot.com/p/android-downloads.html

NOTES:
1. You need to click the "Bootstrap Recovery" button once installed. And it should say "[ TWEAKED]" at the bottom.
2. This *IS* Koush's Bootstrap. All I did was recompile it and rebuild the APK. Unfortunately I had to sign the APK with my keys or you wouldn't be able to install it. Please don't think I'm trying to take credit for this Bootstrap in any way shape or form.
3. If for some reason Koush ever asks me to pull this APK, then I will of course do so immediately. It's his software to decide how it's distributed.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

"Hashcode said:


> Here's a link to my "Tweaked" version of Koush's recovery which supports BP Tools boot, and fixes a bootloop into recovery issue.
> http://hash-of-codes.blogspot.com/p/android-downloads.html
> 
> NOTES:
> ...


BP Tools boot is the best thing to ever grace locked down motorola phones. Already saved my ass, thanks a lot.


----------



## anthrpicdecadnce (Sep 30, 2011)

sweetness... does this version have any of the bugs associated with using bp tools?


----------

